# New here



## kare (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry this is my second post, I thought I put one here but appears it did not appear.

My name is Karen, I live in Devon and am hoping to return to breeding mice, which was something I had to give up years ago due to moving to North Cornwall and there being absolutely no mice around at all let alone access to quality mice. Some people and I may have crossed paths back on the Allaboutmice forum where I use to post as kjdmice.

Work wise I am an animal based therapist, meaning I take a large range of animals once or twice a week to elderly care homes or similar places to encourage physical movement, interaction, reminiscing, etc etc as such to prevent my animals going out too often I have a large number of animals, and a very fine tuned routine to make sure all get the love and care they need.

I will be breeding for pet mice as there is a large desire for mice here in Devon and as far as I can find, having tried for months to locate quality mice, noone to fulfil that other than Garden Centres selling Simons Rodents farmed mice I am currently trying to source 3-5 healthy quality breeding trios/groups to get me started.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello and welcome. I'm new here too, I was missing the chat on All About Mice.

Good luck in your search for new mice.

Ann


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Your job sounds really cool


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi there and welcome! Good luck with your new meecies too.


----------

